# Pattaya Thailand rental for a month?



## ValHam (Aug 22, 2011)

Want to go to Pattaya for a month - would appreciate any help in finding a rental .  Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2011)

Vacation Rentals by Owner - www.vrbo.com


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 22, 2011)

ValHam said:


> Want to go to Pattaya for a month - would appreciate any help in finding a rental .  Thanks



http://www.sunshinevista.com/


----------



## Skatduder (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hotels with a monthly rate.*

I have stayed at the Pattaya Bay Resort (PBR) many times. Its a hotel not a resort as Tug members know resorts. They have a great off season monthly rate of 15000/bt and after 30 days you pay 500/bt a day or another month. There is also an electricty and water charge for month renters. In April - May I stayed 26 days and elect/water charge was under 1800/bt and I used the AC everytime I was in the room. Small pool on the roof and a resturant with good food. The location is in back of the Avenue Mall on 2nd road. PBR also has a free tuk-tuk to the a main streets. I would say the PBR is a 3-1/2 star and comes with a lot of good reviews. The only negitive is some guest have talked about thin walls. Only one time I have noticed it. I will be there again mid Sept - Oct. For about $500 a month its a great deal.

A lot of the hotels may give you a monthly rate if you ask directly or walk in.
Usually the better places I found want 45000/bt for a month. If you want a
information on those PM me. Another thought is the condo's on the same street as the PBR also are for rent at times. A friend of mine stayed in them for 25-30000/bt a month. They are a little harder to get to and need a motorbike as they are in the middle of a long block. I would discourage you from renting a motorbike in Thailand. If you have any other questions send me a PM. 

http://pattayabayresort.com/default.aspx


----------

